# Grandmaster George Iversen



## John Bishop

Grandmaster George Iversen of Mililani, Hawaii passed away on October 1, 2005

Bio:
 Grandmaster George W. Iversen has been a student and teacher of Kajukenbo since 1961. 
He received his black belt from man he called "Chief", his original teacher, Sid Asuncion, a first generation black belt from Sijo Emperado.  Some of Sids other notable black belts are Al Dela Cruz of KSDI, Al Dacascos, founder of Won Hop Kuen Do, and L.A.P.D Martial Arts Consultant Richard Bustillo. 
A personal milestone was reached at the 1999 International Kajukenbo Self Defense Institute Tournament and Seminar in Las Vegas, when he was honored with the title of "Grand Master" and awarded his Ninth Degree black belt, by the founder of Kajukenbo, Sijo Adriano Emperado. 
Always a student, GM George W. Iversen is widely recognized for his innovative, cutting edge, methods of passing on the lessons he has learned through people like Bing Fai Lau.  He holds the distinction of being Bing's last student before he passed away at the age of 99.  Sifu Lau taught him the Yang style Tai Chi.  At the time of his passing Sifu Lau was the last living black belt of Henry S. Okazaki.  He was truly a living legend, a man of the greatest humility. 
GM Iversen credits Ralph Vicini of USA Goju for introducing him to his favorite weapon, the Sai. 
He also spent many hours with William K. S. "Thunderbolt" Chow, founder of the Kara Ho system, learning the philosophies that make that style one of the most explosive kenpo arts in the world. 
His knowledge of Mitose's "Old Pine Tree" style came from people like San Diego's Tony Bowles, San Franciso's Rick Alemany (who also taught him the Sil Lim Tao of Wing Chun), and Victorville, Ca.s Eugene Sedeno. 
There are few people who have the knowledge and insight to break down the mechanics of free style sparring like Won Hop Kuen Do's Grand Master Al Dacascos, whom he spent many years training side by side with under Sid Asuncion, and who has done numerous seminars for the Hawaiian Kajukenbo Association over the last twenty years. 
One of Iversen's dearest friends, Ed Parker, shared his knowledge of kenpo, and life in general, on many occasions, for which he was eternally grateful. 
GM Iversen had been invited to conduct seminars in Guatemala, Honduras, and Costa Rica.  
As a competitor, some of his accomplishments were, "1972 Hawaii AAU Champion", first professional weapons champion of Hawaii at the "1974 Hawaii Pro AM", and "1974 World Series of Martial Arts" professional lightweight kickboxing champion.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

.


----------



## The Kai

It is a sad day.

Hope all is well with his family


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## Gin-Gin

. :asian:


----------



## terryl965

.:asian:


----------



## kelly keltner

.


----------



## searcher

Our thoughts and prayers are with the Iverson Family and with the Hawaiian Kajukenbo Association.   He will be missed.


----------



## Rick Wade

Mahalo nui loa for your contribution brother Rest in Peace.

V/R

Rick


----------



## tshadowchaser

*.*


----------



## bdparsons

.


----------



## Matt

I was speaking on the phone with a friend who is over in Hawaii about Grandmaster Iversen's passing, and he said (i'm paraphrasing):


> He was a good man, who never cared to get caught up in politics. He preferred to train. He paid his dues, and deserved respect. He was a good friend.


Many of us should be so lucky to have folks remember us that way. 


Matt


----------



## Andrew Evans

.  :asian:


----------

